# Source for Tanarmi TA90 parts?



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for a 9mm barrel, recoil spring, mags would be great too. Any tips greatly appreciated!

TIA!
Steve near PGH
[email protected]


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a Tanfoglio TA90 clone of a CZ-75. Probably not the same gun?


----------



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

Scorpion8 said:


> I had a Tanfoglio TA90 clone of a CZ-75. Probably not the same gun?


Yep, as I understand it - same company. Mine is in .41AE, an much-hyped round by Action Arms back when it was bought. Where on planet earth can one get .41AE nowadays...


----------

